# best age to get my female pit spayed



## davidandluna (Oct 18, 2012)

Okay, I've been looking all over the internet for the best option but can't find a consistent answer. I'm hoping someone who is very knowledgeable about the breed and this subject in general. A lot of the things ive read say that getting her spayed after 6 months of age can increase her risk of having leg problems later in her life. I've also read the exact opposite stating that she will have leg problems if she gets spayed before six months of age or before her first heat. Basically I'd like to know the best time for her to be spayed. Another thing I read was that if I dont wait for her to fully sexually mature her growth will be stunted? ... Reading so many complete different statements has me completely unsure when the best age to get her spayed is and I just want to do the best and most healthy option for my dog. I would sure hate for her to have health problems because I made the wrong choice about when to get it done. Any good advice would be much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Read this..... its a great read. I personally let my bitch have two heats before I spayed her. 
Canine Sports Productions: Early Spay-Neuter Considerations for the Canine Athlete


----------



## davidandluna (Oct 18, 2012)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Read this..... its a great read. I personally let my bitch have two heats before I spayed her.
> Canine Sports Productions: Early Spay-Neuter Considerations for the Canine Athlete


Thanks that's a great article, I'll definitely be waiting until she is done maturing to get it done.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

davidandluna said:


> Thanks that's a great article, I'll definitely be waiting until she is done maturing to get it done.


Your welcome  It's all about being responsible. If you can keep her from getting prego and getting out loose when in heat then I would wait. Just make sure you do get it done eventually. The benefits far out weigh the risks when it comes to spaying a bitch. I waited until my girl was 22 months old.


----------



## davidandluna (Oct 18, 2012)

Yeah I'm not too worried about that happening at my house, our min pin is neutered... he still tries to mount her but can only reach her legs lol. It's quite fun to watch because she gets tired of it and turns around and holds him down with one paw until he submits to her.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

18-24 months the later the better IMO


----------



## davidandluna (Oct 18, 2012)

performanceknls said:


> 18-24 months the later the better IMO


Thanks, that seems to be the consensus among people on this forum as while as that article, much better source than all the yahoo answers bs I got while just googleing it. Thanks both of you for the input. Just want to make sure I'm doing whats best for her health. I'm confident there's very minimal risk of her getting pregnant by accident.


----------

